
Texts from Police asking offenders to hand themselves in surprisingly effective - adamnemecek
http://www.wscountytimes.co.uk/news/local/texts-from-sussex-police-asking-offenders-to-hand-themselves-in-surprisingly-effective-1-7397050
======
gr3yh47
Disappointing that there's no data points at all illustrating how effective
the texting is

